# A Challenge for every Powerlifter on the Board



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone can do this not just the PL's, but as we all know what is the one trade off that comes with Maximal strength training? Flexibility...

Here is a challenge to help you restore mobility and integrity of the ankles, hips and low back.  This is not as easy and you might think.







Spend 10 minutes in a squat.

You will have to build up to it. Do it in short increments. Take not of what Kelly is saying in the vid about knee position over the foot. This can save you a lot of pain and difficulty later on.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll work on it


----------



## Seeker (Oct 27, 2013)

I do this everyday before I start training. I do it home when I'm watching tv...like the big man was doing I use my elbows on my inner knee area and push out like I'm spreading the floor and I'll hold that for 20-30 seconds


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2013)

Donny is a 390lb man he is so large it seems an 8 feet squat bar almost don't have enough room for his shoulders.

Very nice guy but can have issues tying his own shoes, so if he can do this your skinny asses can.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm gonna try this.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw a video on the net showing POB doing the splits....The guy puts gymnasts to shame....


----------



## Azog (Oct 27, 2013)

Yah.......fluck this. I'm content being aesthetic.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone can do this not just the PL's, but as we all know what is the one trade off that comes with Maximal strength training? Flexibility...
> 
> Here is a challenge to help you restore mobility and integrity of the ankles, hips and low back.  This is not as easy and you might think.
> 
> ...



Awesome find! Dr. Starrett is the man. POB have you seen his video on tendinitis, golf elbow-itis, etc?? That video has helped my elbow more than any medication. After a week of doing it my elbow got much more mobile and after 3wks it felt like I had never had tendinitis to begin with


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 27, 2013)

Doc, I've been whining about my elbows for a month and you never mentioned this?  Do you have a link?


----------



## HDH (Oct 28, 2013)

No, not as easy as I thought.

HDH


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Doc, I've been whining about my elbows for a month and you never mentioned this?  Do you have a link?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 28, 2013)

I need to try that.  I have lost a ton of flexibility.   I don't think I'll be able to do 2 min without my legs going to sleep but I'll give it a shot today.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the elbow link Doc!!   Nothing else I do works.  Will give that a try.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2013)

Azog said:


> Yah.......fluck this. I'm content being a twig.



Yeah we noticed that about you.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 28, 2013)

I tell you, I was doing this months ago, and it freakin hurt, legs were all shaky and I could not hold very long.  Not giving up I continued to practice this along with foam rolling my It bands, and hams........and it got easier and my flexibility improved immensely......I need to get back to it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Thanks for the elbow link Doc!!   Nothing else I do works.  Will give that a try.



Let me know how it works brother. Has done wonders for me so far


----------

